# Kultura > Arti shqiptar >  Punime nga piktori Enver Hoxha

## woodstock



----------


## Preng Sherri

Unë s'kuptoj shumë se çfarë bë ti këtu dhe aqë më parë titullin e Tmës tënde por Enver Hoxha s'ka pas lidhje me piktura: ai ka qenë një dashamir i madh i artit por që ta bëjë vet këtë gjë, ncuk!

----------


## woodstock

> Unë s'kuptoj shumë se çfarë bë ti këtu dhe aqë më parë titullin e Tmës tënde por Enver Hoxha s'ka pas lidhje me piktura: ai ka qenë një dashamir i madh i artit por që ta bëjë vet këtë gjë, ncuk!



Jo Pren,ky nuk eshte Xhaxhi Enver i Shqiperise,nga Kosova e kemi kete piktor Enver Hoxha.Mua me pelqejne pikturat e tij dhe vendosa ti postoja ketu....do te kete edhe vazhdim...
pershendetje

----------


## *suada*

Thashe se na doli xhaxhi dhe piktor lol.

Qenkan te lezetshme keto piktura :)

----------


## Nice_Boy

_Informoje pra popullin se për ke bëhet fjal?

Enver Hoxhen e Shqiperis apo ndonjë të Kosovës që ta dijmë për kë bëhet fjal , nga vjen ky , ku jeton , si jeton._

----------


## Endless

> _Informoje pra popullin se për ke bëhet fjal?
> 
> Enver Hoxhen e Shqiperis apo ndonjë të Kosovës që ta dijmë për kë bëhet fjal , nga vjen ky , ku jeton , si jeton._



Ky piktor nuk jeton normal si gjithe te tjeret, jo,jo! Ai thith oksigjen nepermjet penes se tij te arte!Ai nuk ha,nuk,pi, nuk fle,por krijon vetem art... Arti per te eshte jete,dashuri,dhimbje dhe alegri. Arti per te eshte drita e syve te nje vobekti,melodia e nje gardeline per nje te shurdher,ecja ne kembe e nje te paralizuari,dhe dashuria pa kufij e nenes ndaj te birit. Shume, e shume,gjera te tjera eshte arti per kete piktor te famshem per na emri dhe mbiemri tij, ne mbare trojet shqiptare, por me thene te drejten po pertoj te shkruaj me. lol

----------


## Preng Sherri

> Jo Pren,ky nuk eshte Xhaxhi Enver i Shqiperise,nga Kosova e kemi kete piktor Enver Hoxha.Mua me pelqejne pikturat e tij dhe vendosa ti postoja ketu....do te kete edhe vazhdim...
> pershendetje


E po mbase tani u kuptuam por miku im ti do t'bëje mirë që së paku në mes emrit dhe mbiemrit të vëje emrin e  njërit nga prindërit e tij ose inicial që të bëjmë dallimin!
 Me kënaqësi do t'i shikoj pikturat e tij aqë më parë që paska emër dhe mbiemër shumë të bukur!

----------


## woodstock

> E po mbase tani u kuptuam por miku im ti do t'bëje mirë që së paku në mes emrit dhe mbiemrit të vëje emrin e  njërit nga prindërit e tij ose inicial që të bëjmë dallimin!
>  Me kënaqësi do t'i shikoj pikturat e tij aqë më parë që paska emër dhe mbiemër shumë të bukur!


*Pren,prandaj une e shkrova "PICTORI ENVER HOXHA" qe nenkupton se nuk eshte ne pyetje Xhaxhi ENVER,ne te kunderten do te thoja "Picturat e Enver Hoxhes".Sidoqofte,pajtohem se  piktori ka edhe Emer edhe Mbiemer te bukur.*






> _Informoje pra popullin se për ke bëhet fjal?
> 
> Enver Hoxhen e Shqiperis apo ndonjë të Kosovës që ta dijmë për kë bëhet fjal , nga vjen ky , ku jeton , si jeton._


*Po ti NiceBoy,qo koken pakez,jo shume, se vetem nje resht te mungon ta lexosh* 


> Jo Pren,ky nuk eshte Xhaxhi Enver i Shqiperise,nga Kosova e kemi kete piktor Enver Hoxha.Mua me pelqejne pikturat e tij dhe vendosa ti postoja ketu....do te kete edhe vazhdim...
> pershendetje





> Ky piktor nuk jeton normal si gjithe te tjeret, jo,jo! Ai thith oksigjen nepermjet penes se tij te arte!Ai nuk ha,nuk,pi, nuk fle,por krijon vetem art... Arti per te eshte jete,dashuri,dhimbje dhe alegri. Arti per te eshte drita e syve te nje vobekti,melodia e nje gardeline per nje te shurdher,ecja ne kembe e nje te paralizuari,dhe dashuria pa kufij e nenes ndaj te birit. Shume, e shume,gjera te tjera eshte arti per kete piktor te famshem per na emri dhe mbiemri tij, ne mbare trojet shqiptare, por me thene te drejten po pertoj te shkruaj me. lol


*Tallje!!! APO Cka?
Do ishte mire te kesh kujdes dhe respekt OK*





> Thashe se na doli xhaxhi dhe piktor lol.
> 
> Qenkan te lezetshme keto piktura :)


*Hahahaa po ku di...........*

----------


## Endless

*Tallje!!! APO Cka?
Do ishte mire te kesh kujdes dhe respekt OK*



O Enver, merre qet, se shaka po beja.  Mo na be si i keq kot.

----------


## drague

> *Tallje!!! APO Cka?
> Do ishte mire te kesh kujdes dhe respekt OK*
> 
> 
> 
> O Enver, merre qet, se shaka po beja.  Mo na be si i keq kot.


enveri qeka dhe tifoz i Woodstokut

----------


## Endless

> enveri qeka dhe tifoz i Woodstokut


Hehehe!

Po pra. Edhe fans i woodstockut dhe tip nevriku sikur s'shkon. :p

Nejse, nejse, te uroj suksese ne pikturat e tua Vero. Nese s'je ti autori, transmetoja mesazhin atij mikut tend.

----------


## woodstock

> *Tallje!!! APO Cka?
> Do ishte mire te kesh kujdes dhe respekt OK*
> 
> 
> 
> O Enver, merre qet, se shaka po beja.  Mo na be si i keq kot.


S'te kuptoje merr nje perkthyes me vete....

----------


## woodstock

> Hehehe!
> 
> Po pra. Edhe fans i woodstockut dhe tip nevriku sikur s'shkon. :p
> 
> Nejse, nejse, te uroj suksese ne pikturat e tua Vero. Nese s'je ti autori, transmetoja mesazhin atij mikut tend.


E pse !? nuk shkojkan bashk..hehehe
ok

----------


## woodstock

> Hehehe!
> 
> *Nese s'je ti autori, transmetoja mesazhin atij mikut tend*.


Patjeter! I Pafundmi ! hehehe

----------


## woodstock

> enveri qeka dhe tifoz i Woodstokut


Ashtu,edhe ate i Woodstockut-69

----------


## Endless

> S'te kuptoje merr nje perkthyes me vete....









> E pse !? nuk shkojkan bashk..hehehe
> ok




Me sa shoh, kur te leverdiska s'paske nevoj per perkthyes,ee? Eh medet, te hallit medet! E shikon mo drague, erdhi dhe dita qe te na thone kosovaret ''merr ndonje perkthyes se s'te kuptoj'' ! haha   Ec mor pall na pikturo ndonje gje tani, dhe leri pordhet. Une thashe te toleroja disi ty, se ndoshta e kisha tepruar nje cik me postimin e pare, po ti qenke tip acaruesi mer plak.

----------


## woodstock

> ...se ndoshta e kisha tepruar nje cik me postimin e pare, po ti qenke tip acaruesi mer plak.


thua se e kam tepruar! hahaha.Ketu eshte dallimi,mbetet se ju vetem mendoni t'a dini gjuhen me mire...

----------


## mia@

Thashe se na doli dhe xhaxhi Veri artist, si Hitleri.  :D

----------


## woodstock

> Thashe se na doli dhe xhaxhi Veri artist, si Hitleri.  :D


Hitleri paska qene artist!

----------


## Endless

Lere daku s'merrem do veshe me ty une. Tjeter gje them une, tjeter ti.





> thua se e kam tepruar! hahaha.Ketu eshte dallimi,mbetet se ju vetem mendoni t'a dini gjuhen me mire...











> Thashe se na doli dhe xhaxhi Veri artist, si Hitleri.  :D



Hehe, jo me jo e kemi piktor te kosoves kete tipin. Ky mire qe po na hapet ketu ne forum, sikur eshte ndonje piktor i mbaruar, po s'rri rehat, na hapet dhe bythes sikur e flet shqipen letrare ne maje te gishtave. lol

----------

